

Redisql (an extension of Redis that supports a large subset of SQL) - mjrusso
http://jaksprats.wordpress.com/2010/09/28/introducing-redisql-the-lightning-fast-polyglot/

======
jaksprats
I am the author of Redisql and I wrote a blog post today explaining the
concepts behind Redisql (a RDBMS on top of the NOSQL datastore redis)
[http://jaksprats.wordpress.com/2010/09/28/introducing-
redisq...](http://jaksprats.wordpress.com/2010/09/28/introducing-redisql-the-
lightning-fast-polyglot/) The original idea was to have a single roof to house
both relational data and redis data and both types of data would exhibit
similar lookup/insert latencies under similar concurrency levels. And then I
added simple commands to convert redis data into relation tables and vice
versa, and I made many memory optimisations, etc... the result hopes to be the
complete datastore solution for applications that require the fastest data
lookups/inserts possible

